# ?yes?? or ?no?



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

also, he has a really bumpy trot. He needs work on slow western jog.
He likes to go go go, good whoa most of the time.
No leg aids, neck reins, voice aids


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

That poor horse. I don't blame it for misbehaving. =|


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

could you explain what you mean?
Just so I know whats going on?
do you think hes trainable?
thanks


----------



## Dressageluver4 (Jul 16, 2008)

If a saddle did not fit me right I would be misbehaving too.


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

It honestly appears that he's acting out because he doesn't know what he's being asked to do. That horse doesn't know the pattern, that rider is not balanced, she's hauling on his mouth, and bouncing on his back. He doesn't know what she's asking him, and if the saddle doesn't fit on top of that, I don't blame him.

It doesn't appear to really be a training issue to me, it appears to be a green rider and ill-fitting tack.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> could you explain what you mean?
> Just so I know whats going on?
> do you think hes trainable?
> thanks


Every horse is trainable. She just doesn't know how to handle him and properly ask for what she wants. I don't blame him for getting ****ed off and giving her attitude. You can't just hop on a horse and ask it to do stuff like barrel-racing, jumping, dressage, etc. without proper preparation. I wonder what he'd be like as an English horse, maybe a child jumper. Of course, it's nearly impossible to say, but he's got spunk, power, and energy.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh thank you everyone. 
He has very high withers, so if I get him, I would prob need to get a custom saddle, or if I can find a high withered saddle for sale.



> You can't just hop on a horse and ask it to do stuff like barrel-racing, jumping, dressage, etc. without proper preparation


that is exactly my friend. She just got her own horse (the palomino in vid), she has never done barrel racing (her, or the horse), the day after she got the horse, she cantered/galloped her around barrels, and got mad at her for not turning good!

She doesnt understand the concept of training, she thinks to just hop on and go, she also gallops over jumps, and is like "my horse is a great jumper!" just, because the horse clears jumps.

Also, he got a little mad at me as well, and I wasnt doing that. Its prob because he is already like that though, and cause of the saddle.

but with refreshing, i think he would be great for anything!



> I wonder what he'd be like as an English horse, maybe a child jumper


I think he would be a good english horse as well, he has never been ridden english, but he has the build for it.

Also, he is a little head high, he carries it really high, thats why my friend uses one of those head things (forget what its called), also they use spurs on him.



> It honestly appears that he's acting out because he doesn't know what he's being asked to do. That horse doesn't know the pattern, that rider is not balanced, she's hauling on his mouth, and bouncing on his back. He doesn't know what she's asking him, and if the saddle doesn't fit on top of that, I don't blame him.


thats what i thought. The reason the rider isnt balanced, is cause he is extremely bumpy, but she is never balanced, as shes only taken a couple lessns.
I really like him, he is friendly and great! 
My parents are kind of worried cause he rears though :/


Do you think he would be suitable for me though? I am 13 yrs old, have been riding english for about 3 yrs, and western for about 1 yr.
I would say I am still a beginner/novice rider.

I am looking to pleasure ride, trails, western, english, bareback.. and just to have fun! what do you think?


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

also, how will i convince my parents?
they dont know much about horses, but know rearing is very serious. they think that this horse is hard to handle.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> that is exactly my friend. She just got her own horse (the palomino in vid), she has never done barrel racing (her, or the horse), the day after she got the horse, she cantered/galloped her around barrels, and got mad at her for not turning good!
> 
> She doesnt understand the concept of training, she thinks to just hop on and go, she also gallops over jumps, and is like "my horse is a great jumper!" just, because the horse clears jumps.
> 
> ...


Your friend needs to be hit with a brick. 


horseluver50 said:


> Do you think he would be suitable for me though? I am 13 yrs old, have been riding english for about 3 yrs, and western for about 1 yr.
> I would say I am still a beginner/novice rider.
> 
> I am looking to pleasure ride, trails, western, english, bareback.. and just to have fun! what do you think?


I would say he's probably not suitable for you. However, if you work with a trainer and get him going better, it might be possible. Plus, it's hard to evaluate a horse's personality with someone on their back basically trying to kill them.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

...who is riding him in this video?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Nevermind...when I first clicked there were no replies.

He's a gorgeous horse but the nimrod riding him needs to be yanked off by her hair and ground into manure. With any luck, she hasn't screwed him up to badly because he's one **** fine looking animal.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

lol. She is my bff, so I cant really say anything to her, as she thinks she knows it all about horses. Whenever I mention something, she gets ****ed at me. and thinks im a total retard.

As for the gelding's temperment:
he is sooo nice! Would never bite or kick or anything, on the ground he has excellent manners, gives kisses, easy to catch.
I can lay on his back, slide off his bumb, take forever to climb on him, and he just stands there.

Also, thought I'd add, my friend and the owner use spurs on him.
He is just a gentle soul though  I really want to get him, and to get him away from them riding him.

Also, my friend uses aggression when working around horses, she slaps and hits them when they misbehave or are confused.
I always try to tell her, but she wont listen to me.

She is also trying to do team penning, she is galloping around spinning and stuff pretending she is chasing cows, then she is swinging my lunge whip over her head while on the horse, the horse goes nuts, and she hits the horse in the neck with it.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> lol. She is my bff, so I cant really say anything to her, as she thinks she knows it all about horses. Whenever I mention something, she gets ****ed at me. and thinks im a total retard.
> 
> As for the gelding's temperment:
> he is sooo nice! Would never bite or kick or anything, on the ground he has excellent manners, gives kisses, easy to catch.
> ...


Well, make sure to actually ride him. Take him out for a trail ride before you buy him. If I could, I'd be happy to buy him, 'cause I bet he's a really nice horse.

But, as a side note, I don't think there's necessarily anything wrong with smacking a horse for misbehaving. Of course, there's a line, but horses are 1000 pounds. Sometimes they need someone to be very firm. If they're genuinely misbehaving and know it, there's nothing wrong with a slap on the shoulder just to make them go, "oh! okay."


----------



## dacer44 (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe you could get a better fitting saddle and you ride him away from the current owners to get a better feel for how he would be with you. Just a thought


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just rode him yesterday.. he wasnt too bad with me, i rode him bareback, he was good, with the saddle he was good, until he started getting impatient, and starting sidepassing, spinning when I wanted to stop.
But, that was to the extent of his behaviour.

Lily of the Valley -- I agree that sometimes you have to slap them, but if you were there with her, she does it pretty much 24/7, even when they arent doing anything! She gets frustrated easily.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

horseluver50 said:


> I just rode him yesterday.. he wasnt too bad with me, i rode him bareback, he was good, with the saddle he was good, until he started getting impatient, and starting sidepassing, spinning when I wanted to stop.
> But, that was to the extent of his behaviour.
> 
> Lily of the Valley -- I agree that sometimes you have to slap them, but if you were there with her, she does it pretty much 24/7, even when they arent doing anything! She gets frustrated easily.


If you do buy him, make sure you work with a trainer. Otherwise things like that can get out of hand really quickly.

I see. Just wanted to make sure you weren't one of those people who was _too_ kind to the horses and let them do whatever they want.


----------



## Dressageluver4 (Jul 16, 2008)

dacer44 said:


> Maybe you could get a better fitting saddle and *you ride him away from the current owners* to get a better feel for how he would be with you. Just a thought


 
Or just ride away and never come back...

Mom, dad I got a free horse..:wink:


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Sep 27, 2009)

Dressageluver4 said:


> Or just ride away and never come back...
> 
> Mom, dad I got a free horse..:wink:


I know a lady that did that, actually. Took this Paso Fino from an abusive home and had him the rest of his life.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Trainer, trainer, trainer.

No need to go and mess things up worse than they are already.

I'm sure he could be a great horse once he has had a little training and some riding and experience under his belt 

He's a dang good lookin' steed he is


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, that is way too much money to be asking for a horse with that many issues that will have to be addressed before he is really rideable. That is not what I would look for in a first horse. It is possible that his issues can be trained away but it will not be cheap. He is a beautiful but I don't know, that is a lot of horse with some very serious issues.

What kind of bit was he being ridden in?


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

As a mother myself of a child who isn't that much younger than you I can understand why your parents would be worried. When we went looking for a 2nd horse as a kid/family mount I had a pretty good idea of what I wanted and what I didn't want and my daughter def. went with us to look at horses , if I felt the horse was calm only then did I let my daughter ride.

I do agree with the other posts that if you did buy this horse find a good trainer to work with you and the horse and IMO that is a lot of money to spend too.
Trust me I know it is hard when you found a beautiful horse that you feel that you have to have but just make sure you really think it through ...everyone especially your parents want you to be safe to be around to enjoy horses for a long time. We sometimes , even as adults get caught up in how beautiful a horse is and let our hearts overtake our brains.
Maybe I sound old by posting this but I guess it is the mother in me : )


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes I would prob get a trainer for a bit, we will see how it goes first with a proper fitting saddle.



> What kind of bit was he being ridden in?


he is actually being ridden in a hackamore, with a tie down.



> I do agree with the other posts that if you did buy this horse find a good trainer to work with you and the horse and IMO that is a lot of money to spend too.
> Trust me I know it is hard when you found a beautiful horse that you feel that you have to have but just make sure you really think it through ...everyone especially your parents want you to be safe to be around to enjoy horses for a long time. We sometimes , *even as adults get caught up in how beautiful a horse is and let our hearts overtake our brains.
> *Maybe I sound old by posting this but I guess it is the mother in me : )


Actually, I am not in love with his looks, I am in love with HIM. He doesnt have excellent conformation, or anything, even thought his color is quite pretty 
But, I love him for his personality. If he was brown with no white on him, I would still love him.
He has such a kind soul when I am working with him, but when my friend takes him, he doesnt like that, he isnt quite so kind then 
I have been around him for about 4 days in a row now, and we are starting to get used to each other.
His owner is away, so I have been the one with him, along with my friend.
He even gives me kisses, and I give him hugs.
My friend sat on his back while in the stall tackless, he just stood there.
I really like him


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I think it is a huge testament to the horse's temperament that he hasn't put that girl in a hospital bed. His behavior isn't really anymore than trying to say "stop that!" to the girl. He isn't really lashing out.
I agree with the above two posters though (smrobs and Henry).


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Also to add, I have looked at about 10 horses so far, even when I parents fell in love and wanted to buy them, I felt they werent right for me, and I said no.
This horse is for me, so I figure I should make the ultimate decision, as I will be the one riding, brushing, lunging, feeding, paying for hay/feed, paying for farrier/vet, and everything else.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I think it is a huge testament to the horse's temperament that he hasn't put that girl in a hospital bed. His behavior isn't really anymore than trying to say "stop that!" to the girl. He isn't really lashing out.
> I agree with the above two posters though (smrobs and Henry).


true. He hasnt done anything to hurt someone. But, he wouldnt be suited for a beginner, like my friend, as he needs someone that knows a bit about what they are doing, as he gets frustrated and confused.
A beginner horse, would be older, and even when the beginner is pulling at them etc, they wont mind as that is their temperment.
He is a bit hot in the head sometimes 
As we were walking him down the road, his eyes caught something in the distance. He froze. We looked, there was nothing. We kept walking, he was sidepassing trying to keep his eyes on that thing. The other horse didnt notice a thing.

But, he is great, and really friendly, but a little something to work with to get back into proper riding skills.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If you do decide to get him, the first thing I would do is trash the hackamore. That's what seems to be causing the majority of his problems. He would go much nicer in a snaffle.

That being said, I still think they are asking too much for a horse that has already proven he is hot and willing to rear when confused.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

jjust wondering, how is a hackamore causing the problems?

isnt a hackamore alot easier on the horse than a bit? 

Do you think $1500 would be a reasonable offer? They are asking $2000 for him, but would lower to $1700 at the least they said :/


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

i agree with smrobs. This horse is gonna need alot of work.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

That is good that you are spending lots of time with him for both of you to get to know each other and being picky and looking at 10 horses or 100 horses (if you have to) until you find the right one isn't a bad idea ,IMO


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Mechanical hackamores are not designed to be used with one rein and give very confusing signals when used improperly (which she is doing). Plus, they have the potential to be incredibly harsh when used with hard hands and can cause severe pain and even damage a horse's face when they are yanked on. 
When a rider pulls hard or picks up one rein quickly, it will cause pain and confusion at the same time and what usually results is a horse who rears and slings their head............like that horse was doing. I believe that it takes a good horseman to be able to ride successfully in a mechanical hackamore but they are often sold as "beginner friendly" or "a wonderful training tool". Not true. It needs to have an experienced rider and well trained horse to avoid problems.

IMHO, no horse should need to be ridden in a mechanical hack, they are the American Tom Thumbs of the bitless world. If the horse can't be handled well in a rope halter or bosal type hackamore, then he needs to be put back in a snaffle bit and get a ton of training.


And that is still way too much money. I could have gotten a green horse without all his issues (that would need less training) for less than $300 at the sale I went to this weekend.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I AGREE  i really like him, think its the one!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

smrobs -- up here, prices are way up, we dont like sales, cause they could have health problems, drugged etc.

As for the hackamore, I understand.. my friend doesnt know what she is doing period.. so with hackamore makes it worse?

Di you think once I get a proper fitting saddle, and a snaffle bit, he would be good? Or does he need professional training again?

Also, I rode him in a rope halter bareback, and he loved it!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

I rode one horse who loved being ridden in halter and ropes and would do anything I asked her to. But when I put the bridle on she didn't respond as well. It was a gentle bit and I was light on the reins but she just didn't like it as well. I think she had had some bad experiences with people being harsh with her mouth. 

If you are very gentle with this horse and get a trainer to help you he can probably turn out to be a really nice riding horse. I definately agree though - he needs a snaffle bit, not a hackamore (especially when someone doesn't know how to use it!). By the way, I love his color!!! He is gorgeous!


----------



## samc230 (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I think you are way too young and haven't experienced enough to own and ride this horse without endangering your life. He is gorgeous, and he may be a teddybear on the ground, but it is very obvious he is NOT a teddybear when he is ridden.

Although most of his behavior was from the girl riding him, these are habits he has undoubtly learned. You've already said he is hot. He spooks at nothing? If you are 13 years old and a self proclaimed beginner, this horse in no way, shape, or form is the right one for you. Not to sound harsh, but I was in your position at one time asking the same questions.

The professional training it would cost to fix him up to suit your needs as a beginner would not be worth it; he is already WAY overpriced. That horse would sell for MAYBE 1,000 here--mainly just because he is buckskin. If he were brown, he would be an 800 dollar horse from where I'm from.

In a nut shell: he is too much horse for a beginner.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks 

Actually, to state, I am not a beginner. I just dont want to sound like I think Im all that.

I have been riding pretty much my whole life, but the last few years have been alot more serious.


----------



## dominoschica (Sep 1, 2009)

samc230 said:


> I'm sorry, but I think you are way too young and haven't experienced enough to own and ride this horse without endangering your life. He is gorgeous, and he may be a teddybear on the ground, but it is very obvious he is NOT a teddybear when he is ridden.
> 
> Although most of his behavior was from the girl riding him, these are habits he has undoubtly learned. You've already said he is hot. He spooks at nothing? If you are 13 years old and a self proclaimed beginner, this horse in no way, shape, or form is the right one for you. Not to sound harsh, but I was in your position at one time asking the same questions.
> 
> ...




Agreed. 

I personally think you should keep looking...

There is a perfect horse out there for you, and IMO this gelding is not the one.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

horseluver50 said:


> Oh thank you everyone.
> He has very high withers, so if I get him, I would prob need to get a custom saddle, or if I can find a high withered saddle for sale.


Are you positive it's saddle and nor rider?  Frankly if she would sit on any of my mares she'd be dumped off in first 5 mins or so. She pulls on rein which just "help" him to rear. And horse looks very very confused IMO. 

BTW, my paint has high withers. Took me while to find saddle for her. My Alamo gives her lots of clearance as it's just design that way (and it fits my wider qh pretty well too). So I'm pretty positive you can find not-custom saddle (unless the back is something VERY much out of ordinary), it may just take some time and research.

P.S. And $1700 is WAY too much for him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Even if horse prices are way up, not many people would be willing to pay that much for a horse with issues. If I was looking and had 1700 to spend and was wanting a first horse, I would look for something that was dead broke that I could do anything on. Not something that I would have to spend another 2000 getting retrained, plus another 2 months just looking for tack that might fit him. Around here, a horse like that would be worth about $150, and only that because of his color. I understand that the horse market is higher up there, but when a horse has issues that need to be addressed by a trainer, it is very easy for a 1700 horse to turn into a 5000 horse.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> *Are you positive it's saddle and nor rider?* :grin: Frankly if she would sit on any of my mares she'd be dumped off in first 5 mins or so. She pulls on rein which just "help" him to rear. And horse looks very very confused IMO.
> 
> BTW, my paint has high withers. Took me while to find saddle for her. My Alamo gives her lots of clearance as it's just design that way (and it fits my wider qh pretty well too). So I'm pretty positive you can find not-custom saddle (unless the back is something VERY much out of ordinary), it may just take some time and research.
> 
> P.S. And $1700 is WAY too much for him.


It seems like its both. When I rode him, he sidepassed and spinned when I wanted to stop at the very worst. But he only rears when on barrels.


SMROBS -- Actually, up here, that is the price for a horse that doesnt have everything. A dead broke horse up here is at the VERY least $2500-4000
There are dead broke horses with health problems alot cheaper.
Up here, a unbroke horse that is 12yrs old, and is scared of people, is $1000.

Prices are waaay up. It's so annoying.. its almost winter!!

There is another horse I am going to look at this week.
Black Peruvian/Quarter horse gelding. 15 yrs old. 15.2hh
Western, started on barrels, catches on easy, lots of trails, goes swimming in the lake, has jumped over logs on trails, easy going, a bit of english.
He is $3000 or best offer.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its good to hear you are continuing to look. He is a pretty boy and he may have potential but I think you would have a lot more fun on a better behaved horse. 
I feel sorry for this fellow, I know you do to but its not enough to buy him just for that. You have gotten some great advise from everyone, take it


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would say unless you can work with a trainer closely, with this guy, he "may not" be the right horse for you, because while his issues could be directly related to his current owner's actions, they also may not be; he may just "BE" that way because he's never been taught how to act appropriately. I don't want to sound like a downer, just being honest; he could wind up being too much horse for you as well, then you'd be stuck trying to resell, train, or trade him for a more appropriate horse, and that is hard, especially for a first time owner.


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah, guys. Horses aren't dirt cheap up here in BC. I just bought a completely green Percheron mare in June that couldn't even steer at the trot, and didn't know how to canter. For $2000. And there were at least 4 other people that wanted her, before I snatched her up. Things aren't the same as down in the US, where your economy is complete crap. The horse business is booming here.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

azarni said:


> Yeah, guys. *Horses aren't dirt cheap* up here in BC. I just bought a completely green Percheron mare in June that couldn't even steer at the trot, and didn't know how to canter. For $2000. And there were at least 4 other people that wanted her, before I snatched her up. *Things aren't the same as down in the US, where your economy is complete crap*. The horse business is booming here.


That was not very nice you make it sound like were a horrible country!
And our horses are't "dirt cheap" here as you put it!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

^Our economy is complete crap right now though. And horse prices are way down. It's a great market for a buyer of an average horse. 

Anyway, I think that horse looks sour and confused. I would just throw him in a pasture for a few months, then start from the ground up with him. 

I don't really think that's the horse for any 13 year old though.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

I know it is trust me I know. but the way she said it was like, oh Canada's so much better than the U.S.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> but the way she said it was like, oh Canada's so much better than the U.S.


she never stated that ..
all she said was that your economy is crap right now..

Even though canada rules!! lol 

Thanks everyone for the input, i have decided no on him.. 

this is taking forever to find a horse!! geez, why isnt it easy?!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

She might not of stated it but she was all like your horses are dirt cheap!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Lol, Iluvjunior, have you seriously never heard the phrase "dirt cheap"?? It has nothing, absolutely NOTHING to do with your country. It basically means "As cheap as it gets".

Like when you say somebody is Filthy Rich, you're not literally calling them filthy. It's just an expression, like Dirt Cheap.

Sorry if I insulted you, but that's not even close to what I meant.

Anyways, we're getting a little off-topic haha. Sorry about that.


----------



## LolaGirl160 (Sep 12, 2009)

Gosh! SHE NEEDS TO FIND HIM PROPER FITTING TACK. THATS ALL I WILL SAY.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am glad that you are going to continue your search. It may take a long time but you will find that perfect horse for you. Just don't give up and settle for less than what you want just to have a horse as soon as possible.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

You should try him with a well-fitted saddle. If he's misbehaving because his back is hurting, I don't blame him at all. However, if he still rears with a good saddle, I would walk away. It's really hard to undo once a horse has a vice like that, and it's extremely dangerous. It looked like his mouth was bothering him, too. Maybe he doesn't like that bit or has a sore tooth. He just generally looked frustrated. He definitely needs an experienced rider (and proper tack).


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I know a lot of people on here have told you to just move on, but I wouldn't give up on him yet. Do you have, or could you possibly get, a video of you riding him (and not anywhere near barrels)? In my opinion, you can fix this horse if you're willing to put a LOT of time into him. I think the rearing is likely to go away on it's own if you remove the bad situation. He has NO clue what to do, that much is clear. He doesn't know how to whip around the barrels, and he knows it will make him uncomfortable to try. This is a rear of protest, not of violence. I think if you go back to working on basic training, improve his balance, and then start to actually train him to do the barrels, the bad behaviors won't be nearly as bad. 

I fully support which ever decision you make - if you buy a different horse, you will be able to start riding more seriously in less time. But if you buy him, and spend that time on him, just imagine how rewarding it will be when your training pays off. Either way, good luck!


----------



## trashcanchaser (Sep 21, 2009)

i had a horse very much like that. breed color and all. bareback was fine and saddle was not so fine. my saddle fit him but he may have been like that because of a previous unfit saddle. also, i put him in an o ring bit and worked on relaxing at the poll and ginving both ways. it only took a few times for him to really improve with the head tossing. i wasnt yanking and never got mad so he started trusting me and began to want to please me. my horse used to buck too with the saddle so i didnt use the saddle when doing these exercises. it kept his mind on me not the saddle. after i got him listening to the o ring i changed it to a halter just because i wanted him to be more versitile and he picked it up even faster that way. i now ride him in a mechanical hackamore and because i worked the problems out with the bridle and using gentle consistant hands he hasnt bucked since. also that horse has no idea what he is doing on the barrels. if you want to barrel race him you need to slow him WAY down and make the pattern smaller so it doesnt intimidate the horse as well. i train barrel horses everyday and there are many ways to train but it is always a slow thing. take your time and make sure he is 100% on what you are currently doing before you move on to the next step


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I cant see the video!! It was removed?!


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

thanks everyone

But, I have decided no on him.
I would rather my first horse be well broke and safe, so I know I will have fun and wont get hurt, as I advance in my riding I can go up to a less trained horse and so on if I choose.

Jillyan -- I believe she deleted the video


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

horseluver50 said:


> she never stated that ..
> all she said was that your economy is crap right now..
> 
> Even though canada rules!! lol
> ...


I think the OP has decided to pass so guess this thread is pretty much done too.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

horseluver50 said:


> I would rather my first horse be well broke and safe, so I know I will have fun and wont get hurt, as I advance in my riding I can go up to a less trained horse and so on if I choose.


Certainly a smart decision. Re-training takes lots of time, money and patience, and if you want to learn and show it's better to get a horse, which will help you with that. Good luck in your search!


----------

